# metal roof repair needed



## FELIS-ITY (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 5V crimp style metal roof-2 story house and a problem chimney-brick. The guys who installed this roof in 2006 have tried to fix this 2x andone yearlater we are leaking again. My attic has 8 foot of headroom and I can show someone exactly where the leak is (or at least where water is running through the decking underneath). I need a metal roof person who is willing to take on a repair job, actually talk to me in person when he looks at the roof, and give me some straight talk on what the problem is and is it realistically fixable or are we just looking at having to recaulk etc every 6 months and deal/expect leaks. I just don't want a bandaid solution if there are other options available. I understand that chimneys are problematic but I am willing to look outside the box for a creative solution if one exists. I would prefer someone who is experienced in metal roofing. You can PM me if you want. Thanks


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Is there a cricket(water diverter)behind the chimney?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

forum member.. Clay-doh... he does metal roofs all the time and is a great guy... 

as long as your not looking for looks in a person he's the man... haha J/Kin


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay-Doh specializes in metal roofing for commercial jobs mostly. But I believe he has been known to take on some residential jobs/repairs.


----------



## FELIS-ITY (Oct 2, 2007)

It is my understanding that there is a cricket in place (i know with one of our repairs a cricket was discussed and was to be installed), but I also can honestly state I have never been on the roof nor do I plan to (fear of heights)


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

send clay-doh a PM and see what he says, I'm sure he will be more then happy to come check it out....

Hate to derail the thread though.. I see you work for a vets office?? or are a Vet.? I've got 2 cats now, one we adopted from the pound and another that came to moms house and walked in the gate.. I need to get them checked and rabies shots...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We specialize in Meta and flat roofing, as has been said, and Mike, "Getsome", does too. Were great friends, even though we compete againts each other bidding on a lot of the same commercial projects..:doh

Anyways, he responded first, and I will pesonally vouch for him (very few of my competition I would do that for), so if he was intrested in the repair, or has contacted you, I can tell ya your dealing with a great guy.

However, if Mikes pockets are so fat right now with his Pier job going...oke and isn't intrested, I would be.

A lot of roofers unfortunately don't know how to fabricate and install proper metal flashing, and just caulk the junction between the brick and metal panel.

It does not sound like a difficult job, really, especially with 5-V Crimp which is much easier to work with "after-the-fact" than Standing Seam panels.

Feel free to PM me or callif Mike hasn't contacted you. (850) 777-1221


----------



## FELIS-ITY (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys- I am off work tomorrow and will try to make some phone calls and set something up. Yes, I am a veterinarian (dogs and cats)and we do have a 10% PFF discount...


----------

